# Wright-Patterson AFB....



## Crazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Has a lovely collection of WWII planes  8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 29, 2004)

u REALLY should thumbnail those m8 and yay 175 posts yay \/


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 9, 2004)

Did you take these?

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Mar 9, 2004)

yep 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 9, 2004)

Can't see the ones of me though  

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 12, 2004)

"you wouldnt"

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 12, 2004)

Hot Space


----------



## ahanswurst (Apr 10, 2004)

I have visited Wright Patterson and wished I had been there in the fall and not the spring. The heat was terrible on the flightline and walking around was not comfortable. The inside displays were outstanding and I recomend anybody that can go visit there. The Dayton Ohio area is very well laid out and it is hard to get lost while driving around there. I saw 2 WB-50's on the flightline but did not get their tail numbers or pictures of them. The B-36 Peacemaker and the XB-70 were a sight to see.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going to reduce all of the pics that I took while there to a comfortable 800*580, anyone who wants them can have them


----------



## Archer (Apr 11, 2004)

Any Pacific planes?


----------



## Crazy (Apr 11, 2004)

As I recall, there are a few, tomorrow I'll check and make sure. I know that there's at least one.



Now off to Easter with my family


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

bah humbug, easter


----------

